# Stolen Saws Worcester Ma..... REWARD



## treeslayer666 (Jul 28, 2011)

Got robbed last night. They took all saws from my saw box on bucket truck.
3 stihl 660's. 1 was piped cant miss it ( 2-25" & 1-33" never used )
1 stihl 460 (25")
4 Husky 346's all 16" (2 pre emission, 2 new edition pre emission)
1 Husky 385 20"
2 Dolmar 7900's ( 1-20" & 1-24" )

REWARD FOR RECOVERY

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Russell White--Top Notch Tree Worcester Ma---508-752-0071
[email protected]


----------



## SawGarage (Jul 28, 2011)

Russ,

PIPED?? really?! yikes.


I sent you an email....

I don't have any info...YET... reply or call.




Jay


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds like Colt .45 time to me.

Hope things work out for you getting them back. 

If you have business interruption coverage, which is in most Business Owners Policies you are entitled to $ while you get geared back up. Take advantage of it if you can. Even if you find them, file a claim for the first day you are without your saws. You will need a Police Report to move forward with the Insurance Company. They will want to hear that your saw box was locked, that your truck was in a secure location, that this was almost impossible to pull off, and that you took every precaution to prevent this loss. 

Just trying to help.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 11, 2011)

Any luck getting the saws back?


----------



## Wortown Mick (Aug 20, 2011)

Negative


----------



## millbilly (Aug 25, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss but for the life of me I can't figure out why you would need that many saws on one truck?


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 9, 2011)

millbilly said:


> Im sorry for your loss but for the life of me I can't figure out why you would need that many saws on one truck?


 
+1


----------



## xjma (Oct 21, 2011)

that's horrible man, hope they come home? 

just had my buddies 06 kx450 stolen outa my front yard, they took the lock and chain as well!! it was chained to a tree w/ for sale sign....rural area. where does this #### go??


----------

